# Sherkston Shores - 6 Days This Month !



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We are all set for 6 days at Sherston Shores. We will be on site 12. Any thoughts from those who have been there?

Is site 12 nice? 
Any recommendations of things to do at the resort?
Things to do in the area?
Must see?
Avoid?
etc...

we will have the kids and friends from Austria. Looking forward to a good time !

Thanks everyone!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Take bikes, the place is rather large.
Go visit the beach on lake Erie, can ride bikes to it.
If weather is good, check out the water slides.
Watch out for the golf cart ruts in the road by sites 4-7.

Site 12 in what section??

have a great time!!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> We are all set for 6 days at Sherston Shores. We will be on site 12. Any thoughts from those who have been there?
> 
> Is site 12 nice?
> Any recommendations of things to do at the resort?
> ...


- Not sure about site 12, If it's in the section next to the beach it should be good.
- Pool, put put and water slides are within biking distance, but our kids prefered the beach.
- I hear Niagra on the Lake is cool, although we ran out of time
- Report golf cart ruts between sites 4 -7 to Sherkston Management
- Bring umbrellas
- Ice is $2.50/bag unless you know someone....
- When visiting Niagra, park at the casino or right next to the casino for $5.00 instead of the $20.00 they charge next to the falls
- Marine Land looked great (near Niagra)

Have a great time!


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

1. Niagara falls 
2. Maid of the mist
3. Marine Land (If your kids love animals, this is a GREAT place to go)
4. Do the trolley tour that you can get off and on all day to see all the attractions around Niagara
5. The Butterfly gardens and conservatory was AWESOME
6. Don't forget the Duty Free shops when leaving Canada!
7. A drive along the Niagara river is BEAUTIFUL. They have a bike/walking path if you want to slow things down. It's a BEAUTIFUL way to drive to the falls instead of coming in off the highway and going thru all the commercial stuff.
8. Spend some time on the beach on Lake Erie in the campground. We drove thru Sherkston shores. That place is HUGE, but you can drive your car and park on the beach.

One thing we did that I found a waste was the cave tour behind the falls. Once you do the Maid of the Mist, there is NO reason to get wet again - it won't be nearly as spectacular.

I'm assuming you checked about taking your Austrian friends to and from Canada over the border? I remember my parents not being able to take family that was visiting from Poland into Canada, so they had to see the falls from the American side. I don't remember why and that was before 9/11, so I have no idea how things changed, but I can't imagine it's any easier.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

One warning.....watch the weather and your awning, the wind can come up fast and it is strong, being right on Lake Erie. Strap it down or roll it up when leaving.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

hurricaneplumber said:


> One warning.....watch the weather and your awning, the wind can come up fast and it is strong, being right on Lake Erie. Strap it down or roll it up when leaving.


Good tip! Thanks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How about these...keep the beer cold and the fire hot. Best tips I could come up with as I've never been there.

Seriously...enjoy the trip!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Just returned from Niagara. We ended up staying at Sherkston Shores and really enjoyed ourselves. it was very quiet during the week and very busy on the weekend. those who warned of the golf carts were right. during the week we may have seen 2 driving around, on the weekend maybe 200.....no kidding. we really enjoyed driving out on the beach and spending time in Lake Erie. Niagara Falls was great. we all loved it and the kids really enjoyed Marineland and some of the other attractions like Maid of the Mist boat tour, the sky wheel (steering wheel as the kids called it), Ripleys, Guiness Book, Fun house (not really worth it in my opinion but the kids liked it), Hersheys, wax museum, go-carts etc. We stayed busy. All-in-all it was a great trip......except for the blown Duro on the way home. which leads to the next topic. what to do about wheels/tires/trailers.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Glad you had a great time. It sounds like the weather held out for your trip. Did you see the golf cart ruts?

Thor


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

didnt see any ruts. we were in a paved area. or are you referring to on the beach? There were some ruts there but not bad. I had to put the F350 in 4x4 mode and slowly crawl out of a lose area on the beach. diesels dont do too good in the sand.... Kids loved driving on the beach, kept asking if iwas going to drive in to the OCEAN.... only saw 2 other people on the beach during the week.


----------

